# Wiring Generator to Out Building



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 6000W generator that I would like to power my isolated pole building. The buildinghas no power (not connected to any grid). The generator has a bonded neutral and ground. This is what I plan to do....Any problems??

I plan on having a generator power inlet box outside on the bldg. Inside I will have a subpanel with about 3 or 4 circuits. I plan on driving a ground rod next to the building and connecting the ground from the service panel inside the building to it. The generator is portable, and will be set about 20' from the garage when in use. Because the neutral and ground are bonded at the generator, I will not have them bonded at the subpanel. The neutral from generator will be connected to neutral in sub, and ground from generator to ground in sub.

I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It sounds good Slime.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks aandpdan. Another question. Does it matter where the ground rod is...connected to generator frame or subpanel? If connected to generator frame, I assume the wiring ground that is bonded with the neutral on the generator should be common or connected to the generator frame. That may be a stupid question, but I want to cover all bases.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

It doesn't matter where the ground rod is. Normal convention is to put it at the point of entry to the building, at the panel. Primarily it serves as lightning protection.

Since your generator already has a neutral ground bond, remove the neutral ground bond on your subpanel. It should only be bonded at one place.

Do you have GFCI's on the generator?


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

No, just regular 20 amp plugs...not GFI.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

No problem then.


----------



## slime (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks aandpdan.


----------

